# Fuji S5000, oder doch was anderes?



## ponda (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mir bald eine Digitalkamera kaufen und hab mich irgendwie in die  Fuji S5000 verliebt. Sie hat mich einfach mit ihrem Aussehen verzaubert (ich stehe total auf das Spiegelreflex-kamera Design). Meine frage jetzt an die Profis: lohnt sich der Kauf dieser Kamera, trotz des hohen Preises für eine "3 MegaPixel" Kamera, oder ratet ihr mir davon ab. Könntet ihr mir Kameras in dieser Preisklasse empfehlen (um die 400€)?

MfG Dennis Miltz


----------



## Vitalis (9. Dezember 2003)

Da ich grad nicht viel Zeit habe, geb ich Dir einfach mal diesen Link:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/fujifilms5000/

Die 5000 sieht zwar wirklich schnuggelisch aus, aber hat doch auch ein paar Schwächen. Die Bildqualität könnte z.B. besser sein. Lies Dir diesen Test durch und schau Dir die Testfotos dort an. Und schreib vielleicht noch, was Du mit der Kamera machen willst und worauf es Dir ankommt.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## ponda (9. Dezember 2003)

Danke, das hatte ich mir auch schon durchgelesen. Ich dachte nur, dass vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Kamera gemacht hätte etc..., also eure Meinungen über diese Kamera. In diesem Test wird auch die Canon Powershot A70 vorgestellt, welche vom Testbild her um einiges besser aussieht als die S5000. Gibt es zu dieser Kamera vielleicht auch ein paar Meinungen? (Ja ich weiß, es ist nervig...immer diese "Welche Kamera soll ich kaufen"-Fragen  )

Also ich möchte eigentlich nur als Hobby eine Digitalkamera haben, da ich sehr gerne Fotografiere und noch nie eine Digitale hatte. Es braucht kein "Profi-Gerät" mit 6Mio Pixeln  zu sein, aber ich achte schon sehr auf die Bildqualität.


MfG Dennis


----------



## Vitalis (9. Dezember 2003)

Die A70-Bildqualität ist halt wirklich sehr schön, wie schon fast üblich bei Canon.  Ein Profi-Gerät soll es also nicht sein, und das sind beide Cams auch gar nicht.  Du mußt halt wissen, was Dir wichtig ist., denn die Cams sind vom Prinzip her recht unterschiedlich. Wenn Du einen sehr großen Zoom willst, dann ist vielleicht die 5000 das richtige. Soll es eine kompakte Kamera sein, dann die A70, usw. usw....

Im Prinzip ist die A70 in dieser Preisklasse so ziemlich das Beste, das sagen viele Tests und Besitzer. Ob sie für Dich passt, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## ponda (23. Januar 2004)

So, nach langer Zeit ´mal wieder was von mir. Also ich habe jetzt die Canon Powershot A70 genommen und bin auch sehr glücklich damit. Sie macht echt super Bilder und es macht Spass mit ihr zu Fotografieren. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.

MfG Dennis Miltz


----------



## Tim C. (23. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ponda _
> *So, nach langer Zeit ´mal wieder was von mir. Also ich habe jetzt die Canon Powershot A70 genommen und bin auch sehr glücklich damit. Sie macht echt super Bilder und es macht Spass mit ihr zu Fotografieren. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.
> 
> MfG Dennis Miltz *


Guter Mann 
Ich hab sie auch seit Anfang der Woche. Wäre nett, solltest du mal ein paar gute Fotos schießen, wenn du die zeigen könntest, damit ich sehe, was theoretisch mit meinem Teil möglich wäre


----------

